# NGD: Jackson Custom Shop 6 w/OFR (Guess the color!)



## bulb (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I got a variant of the Jackson Custom Shop 6 that they sent me for the "This Tour Is Personal" Periphery headliner.
The main differences between this guitar and the previous one are the body being 1/8" thicker, the Tyger covered BKP Juggernaut set as opposed to uncovered, a notch on the tone knob that bypasses it, the deep stain finish on the quilt top and last but obviously not least, the OFR bridge instead of the Hipshot.

Otherwise the specs are the same: 25.5 inch scale, basswood body, 5/8th's inch quilt maple top, maple neck, ebony board, hipshot locking tuners, luminlays, dunlop dual design strap locks and both are tuned to Drop C with D'addario 11-56 strings.

Tonally the guitars are very similar, with the new one sounding a little bit fuller I would suspect the extra mass on the guitar might be the cause of that. The floyd also seems to add its own slight character to the tone, but nothing too drastic honestly. 

The original was one of my favorite playing and sounding 6s, and this one just shows the consistency of Jackson's work! I have tried a lot of combinations, but the Jugg set with basswood + maple top and a bolt on maple neck is just something that just works so wonderfully for me.

A fun note about covers on pickups, since this question comes up a lot:
Tim from BKP and Nolly have both done extensive tests and on covered vs uncovered pickups and have both told me that the difference is so marginal that you would have to A/B recorded clips of them in the same guitar to be able to tell the difference, but that uncovered ones are ever so slightly brighter. Tim also says the difference is so minimal that aesthetics would be a more of a relevant factor to worry about.

Here are a bunch of pics for ya.






































And here it is with its hardtail companion!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 13, 2013)

Hot damn congrats dude! :yeswsy:


----------



## powerofze (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah I like the deep stain a bit better. Any reason as to why you opted for a floyd on this one? I know you don't really use em so I was wondering why you didn't just go with a hard tail again.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 13, 2013)

Many boners were had on this day


----------



## Jackley (Dec 13, 2013)

Agreeing with multiple people on the deep stain. Seems to pop a bit more. Loving the customs they've been coming out with for the past few years.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Dec 13, 2013)

Another week, another awesome guitar from Misha. I really like the finish on this one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks inspiring


----------



## ikarus (Dec 13, 2013)

HNGD, looks awesome!


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely insane.
I like the hardtail one slightly better.


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2013)

powerofze said:


> Yeah I like the deep stain a bit better. Any reason as to why you opted for a floyd on this one? I know you don't really use em so I was wondering why you didn't just go with a hard tail again.



I like Floyds when they have a tremol-no. Having fine tuners on a blocked bridge is always awesome!


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 13, 2013)

Definitely a killer guitar.

What's the turn around time for a Jackson Custom Shop nowadays? Still like a year or so


----------



## Nag (Dec 13, 2013)

That's a sweet pair you got there now 

(that sounds way more perv than it should, and it even rhymes )

I'm sure that as a production models, those would sell...


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 13, 2013)

One hot piece of AXXXE


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 13, 2013)

bulb said:


> I like Floyds when they have a tremol-no. Having fine tuners on a blocked bridge is always awesome!



I can second this, I've got a blocked floyd on one of my KxKs and the fine tuners are super handy, especially when you're recording and need to make little tuning changes every couple takes. Makes me wish there were more fixed bridges with fine tuners out there.

Gorgeous guitar BTW, any word on when your signature model comes out?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 13, 2013)

Dang man, I could go for a swim in that top.


----------



## Mklane (Dec 13, 2013)

Now that is nice!


----------



## craigny (Dec 13, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## narad (Dec 13, 2013)

I loved the last one but I have to say, purely from an aesthetic point of view, I'm digging the new one a lot more.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey Meesh, are you gonna get a sig model by Jackson?


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 14, 2013)

guambomb832 said:


> Definitely a killer guitar.
> 
> What's the turn around time for a Jackson Custom Shop nowadays? Still like a year or so




A year would be a miracle at this point. Last I heard, people are waiting at or over two years for a full custom. That being said, you can get a Custom Select in 4-6 months or so.


----------



## Erockomania (Dec 14, 2013)

Jackson needs to release this shape with the same contouring. It's only a matter of time because those are amazing. Congrats dude.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 14, 2013)

Jackson should produce a signature production run of these things. would sell like pancakes.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 14, 2013)

Before reading the introduction post I always look at the pics...
And I was..."yo dude you totally ripped Misha's gear "
Then I saw the little lamp and went to see the nick of the OP and I facepalmed myself

Awesome guitar Misha, love it, and thanks for the explaination about the pickups cover


----------



## rg401 (Dec 14, 2013)

HNGD, Dude I hope to see this guitar as a signature in the near future, of course with a 7 string version too in a larger scale!  come on man!!! take the deal !


----------



## feraledge (Dec 14, 2013)

There is a lot of amazing going on in this guitar. When's the sig coming out?


----------



## s4tch (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for consistently providing me with some nice desktop wallpapers, man!  Great pictures. I prefer the look of the hardtail, though.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 14, 2013)

Ever tried out the kahler fixed bridge? 






hardtail with fine tuners..might be worth a try?

*edit* although the fine tuners dont look as comfortable as on the OFR


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Dec 14, 2013)

Beautiful guitars both of them amazing work from jackson ! Congrats !


----------



## Alex6534 (Dec 14, 2013)

God dammit bulb, was pleased with myself picking up a 7621and you show me this?!


----------



## Scottckr (Dec 14, 2013)

What's this notch on the tone knob you speak of? :O
Beautiful guitars, I prefer the looks of the OFR one, but I'd go with a hardtail any day


----------



## Black43 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nice! They're the colours I ordered on my Warmoth build a month ago. Congrats and NGD!!


----------



## Stijnson (Dec 14, 2013)

Stunning as always Misha


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 14, 2013)

rockin dat 50mm 1.2?


----------



## Philip N (Dec 14, 2013)

For some reason I like the look of the OFR one better than the other one.
The trem seems to visually work a lot better with the general shape.

Gorgeous guitar nonetheless! HNGD man!


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2013)

downburst82 said:


> Ever tried out the kahler fixed bridge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a RAN with a Kahler bridge that can be locked down to be fixed, and as much as I love not having to cut ball-ends off, the damn thing doesn't stay in tune, even with locking tuners and a locking nut. Boggles the mind, but I am pretty much staying away from Kahler bridges now haha.

OFR sounds good (better than their low profile version believe it or not) and stays in tune insanely well regardless of whether it's blocked or not, so I really dig it!

Haha all you guys and your sig model talk... you are very sweet <3


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2013)

Scottckr said:


> What's this notch on the tone knob you speak of? :O
> Beautiful guitars, I prefer the looks of the OFR one, but I'd go with a hardtail any day



Basically with the tone knob on full, it kinda notches into place, when it notches, the tone knob is bypassed and it goes straight to the volume knob. Having a tone knob on full actually eats a bit of brightness away, so it essentially gets even brighter with that last notch.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> Makes me wish there were more fixed bridges with fine tuners out there.


 Gibson Tailpiece TP-6 | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> rockin dat 50mm 1.2?



Nah my 5D battery was charging and I was impatient, so I shot these pics with my Fujifilm x100. I shot at f/2.8 and I believe the lens on the x100 is 28mm. 
The shot of the two guitars is on my 5D, but that was with my 24-70II lens and I don't remember the aperture I used for that...


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Gibson Tailpiece TP-6 | Musician's Friend



Those are not very common, and they are made for Tune-o-matics...yuck!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 14, 2013)

Misha knows how to order a custom shop Jackson.

Jackson better do a sig of this real quick before I buy an EBMM or Schecter ^_^


----------



## Scottckr (Dec 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> Basically with the tone knob on full, it kinda notches into place, when it notches, the tone knob is bypassed and it goes straight to the volume knob. Having a tone knob on full actually eats a bit of brightness away, so it essentially gets even brighter with that last notch.



Ahhh, it's the JackPot thingie?
Was interested in getting one for my volume knob, but I decided on a push-push instead for splitting bridge and neck for use with your Juggernaut pickups  
They'll show up any day now, might actually order a JackPot now for use with the tone knob :O


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 14, 2013)

The lower horn on those are so sick, thank you for taking some up close shots.


----------



## Mr Richard (Dec 14, 2013)

Also, I was gonna ask this in a PM but your message box is full it seems lol

I was wondering if you upload any of your none guitar related photography anywhere?

I'm just wondering since you travel a lot due to touring, do you have any favorite shots, anything like that?

Thanks again for the great NGD shots as usual, top shelf as always.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> Basically with the tone knob on full, it kinda notches into place, when it notches, the tone knob is bypassed and it goes straight to the volume knob. Having a tone knob on full actually eats a bit of brightness away, so it essentially gets even brighter with that last notch.




Nice I actually just ordered a jackpot(same kinda thing?) from stew mac along with some other stuff for my cheapo jackson js22-7 mod project 

I planning on using it on the volume pot though to totally bypass both pots and go pickups-straight to output jack when notched


----------



## MikeH (Dec 14, 2013)

Can I swim in it?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 14, 2013)

bulb said:


> Those are not very common, and they are made for Tune-o-matics...yuck!


 I love TOM's with the tailpiece they're the best bridges ever, TOM's by themselves always look lonely, but to each his own.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 14, 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 15, 2013)

Just beautiful! Love it! Congrats, man!


----------



## Rypac (Dec 15, 2013)

That deep stain looks incredible! Congrats man.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> Basically with the tone knob on full, it kinda notches into place, when it notches, the tone knob is bypassed and it goes straight to the volume knob. Having a tone knob on full actually eats a bit of brightness away, so it essentially gets even brighter with that last notch.



Don't Fender call that the "Passing Lane" or "Freeway" tone circuit mod? I know they also do a No Load pot which does the same thing, FMIC vibes.


----------



## Discoqueen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hngd, so many gets lol, color me jelly. That finish is awesome, I also like how the horns are kind of... pointier? 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## purpledc (Dec 15, 2013)

At first I was going to try and find a GIF of someone hanging themself over yet ANOTHER blue bulb guitar but that is actually very very nice. I like it better than the Jackson with the hipshot bridge. I think the tyger covered pickups really set this one off. I also like the more aggressive burst on this one. Very nice.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> Haha all you guys and your sig model talk... you are very sweet <3


 
Enjoy the well deserved sweetness now. When the sig eventually comes out it'll be a bunch of talk about the lack of color options, PUP routing, and talking about how the fret ends have nothing on third quarter 1998 Fujigen fretwork on RG770s.
I trust that Jackson is doing you right though and your sig is in the pipeline. I happily await a pro series Floyd version .


----------



## bulb (Dec 16, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Don't Fender call that the "Passing Lane" or "Freeway" tone circuit mod? I know they also do a No Load pot which does the same thing, FMIC vibes.



Jackson = FMIC so I'm sure it's one of those!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice! I love that finish and color. Also, those knobs are very cool....they remind me of the old knobs that Ibanez used on their earlier S series guitars, I've always liked those. 

Congrats! Great pics too.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 16, 2013)

boner has arrived


----------



## illimmigrant (Dec 17, 2013)

Does anyone know what knobs are those on the volume and tone? Are they rubber or plastic? They look sweet.


----------



## bulb (Dec 17, 2013)

illimmigrant said:


> Does anyone know what knobs are those on the volume and tone? Are they rubber or plastic? They look sweet.



They are hipshot O-Rings
O-ring Knob > Store > Hipshot Products
They are my favorite knobs. I first had them on my Decibel Javelin, and have been asking for them on everything pretty much since then. They are grippy because of the rubber rings, but look very sleek and unique.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Dec 18, 2013)

Man that is such a beautiful finish. The natural binding looks so awesome with the chlorine (I'm guessing) finish.
Would that be chlorine or just some other variant of blue ?


----------



## bulb (Dec 19, 2013)

It's a dark blue to light blue burst!


----------



## Black43 (Dec 19, 2013)

bulb said:


> It's a dark blue to light blue burst!



This may be the best looking guitar finish I've ever seen.


----------



## arcadia fades (Dec 21, 2013)

it looks great! but I prefer the look of the top on the hardtail personally as its more lighter and like many others, would love to see this as a signature model


----------



## bulb (Dec 22, 2013)

here is a short clip of it with my axeII on a dreamy clean patch


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 23, 2013)

The specs on this are impeccably thought out, and extremely useful on a players guitar. Really like the placement of the knobs and features. Would be extremely interested in a US or Japanese version of this if it became a sig.

Out of curiosity was the tone a volume just a Jackson custom shop thing, or did you spec that spacing out because I feel like my hands constantly hit the volume on both my horizons....seriously looks fantastic.


----------



## kchoe (Dec 23, 2013)

Misha, what kind of 6-string neck specs do you request, in terms of nut-width and shape? Is that reflected in your Jackson 6s?


----------



## boroducci (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome guitar! Jackson done excellent axe.
I want to see it in action.


----------

